
Google Home gets ‘Beauty and the Beast’ promo, but Google says it’s not an ad - TomAnthony
http://marketingland.com/google-home-beauty-and-the-beast-promo-209424
======
TomAnthony
Google is basically injecting 'partner' content into the daily summaries for
users, and denied this is a form of advertising.

However, since this blew up quickly online they have already pulled the
'partner content'.

